# I need some help for my Liberty...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry you and your girl are dealing with this decline. As I was reading through your post it raised a question based on her coat change, have you had her thyroid level tested? Thyroid can contribute to a lot of problems, coat change is one, but also behavior and energy level changes. If you haven't had the test run, I encourage you to do so, and have a full panel done not just T4. If her level is in the low end of normal putting her on thyroid medication might make her more comfortable.

Pain medication is good, consider increasing it. Joint supplements might help too.. I think putting down carpeting for her is a very kind thing to do at this point.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

When my first golden started to have trouble on the hardwood, in her old age, I bought a no slip black runner from Home Depot. It provided her with a non-slip surface to walk on, and was easy to clean up/sanitize if she had an accident.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so so sorry for your Liberty. It is so hard to feel so helpless. I hope Liberty finds peace and is not in much pain. Lots of hugs.


----------

